# WTB. Schwinn Typhoon or Tornado straight bar



## OzBiker (Dec 5, 2014)

Hi everyone...





Not sure if these come up very often but here goes.....

What I would like to buy is a Red 1962 Schwinn Typhoon (or 61 Tornado). The double straight bar that goes all the way back to the drop outs .... 


I would like it to be all original (as possible) and in very good condition. 

Price?? I am willing to pay above market price for the right bike and the packing and sending to California...



So if anyone has one or knows someone that is willing to sell one, let me know....

PM me..

Am I dreaming ??

Cheers Mark ...


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 5, 2014)

I'm surprised that nobody on the SBF could fill your order. Happy hunting!


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Dec 6, 2014)

*i have  a       black bike like your talking about*

i have a black  bike  like your talking  about  but  dont know if it is a  1962 ill look  today


   there  it  is  chucksoldbikes on  the cabeand yes it is      6th mounth  8  day  1962== serial# is== f264834==


----------



## OzBiker (Dec 6, 2014)

chucksoldbikes said:


> i have a black  bike  like your talking  about  but  dont know if it is a  1962 ill look  today there  it  is  chucksoldbikes on  the cabeand yes it is      6th mounth  8  day  1962== serial# is== f264834==




Thanks, chucksoldbikes .". That bike and I were born in the same month but that is not really what I am looking for..  I would like red and it needs a bit too much work for me 

Cheers Mark....


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Dec 6, 2014)

ozbiker said:


> thanks, chucksoldbikes .". That bike and i were born in the same month but that is not really what i am looking for..  I would like red and it needs a bit too much work for me
> 
> cheers mark....




ok  that is  fine with me    thank u any way


----------



## rickyd (Dec 7, 2014)

*typhoon*

http://images.craigslist.org/00s0s_8tA2nUF7RQU_300x300.jpg


----------



## OzBiker (Dec 28, 2014)

Still looking 

Cheers ..


----------



## OzBiker (Feb 11, 2015)

*61 Tornado or 62 Typhoon straight bar wanted*

Bump..

Red, cause they are faster.

Only shipped to Cali...

Cheers Mark ..


----------



## Kickstand3 (Feb 11, 2015)

I've got a red all original paint Toronado I believe iv got a 59 
rollmarez@yahoo.com


----------



## OzBiker (Nov 21, 2015)

OzBiker said:


> Still looking
> 
> Cheers ..




Found one.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Nov 21, 2015)

...and a nice one too. Congrats!


----------



## 1936Flyte (Nov 21, 2015)

bubget


----------



## Allen David (Jan 29, 2016)

OzBiker said:


> Hi everyone...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have a really nice original black dual straight bar typhoon I'm thinking of selling


----------

